# How much of a difference in length of a boot does half a size make?



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

kingneptune117 said:


> Say I was comparing an 11 to an 11.5 mens, same exact model boot. How much longer would the 11.5 theoretically be than the 11?
> 
> Thanks.


Theoretically it would be half a size bigger.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I've measured size 11 and size 10 Ride Insanos, and the 10's were almost exactly 1cm shorter than the 11s, so 0.5cm would be a fair guess. It would depend if the boots had true 1:1 sizing or if they share shells and use a thicker liner - So some boots the shell size for 11.5 and 12 is the same, but the 11.5s use a thicker liner to take up space. Most higher end boots are a true 1:1 sizing.


----------



## kingneptune117 (Mar 10, 2011)

Phedder said:


> I've measured size 11 and size 10 Ride Insanos, and the 10's were almost exactly 1cm shorter than the 11s, so 0.5cm would be a fair guess. It would depend if the boots had true 1:1 sizing or if they share shells and use a thicker liner - So some boots the shell size for 11.5 and 12 is the same, but the 11.5s use a thicker liner to take up space. Most higher end boots are a true 1:1 sizing.


Hey man,

Thank's for the quick reply on this. I ask because I am switching to 11.5 Burton Rulers over 11 Burton Rulers that I've been using. I am sick of my toe being cramped in the 11's. However, I have been riding a board with a waist width of 253cm, and I feel like my toe/heel overhang is getting pretty close to being too much. Hard to say though. It sound like the 0.5cm shouldn't make too big of a difference though. Any suggestions?


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

kingneptune117 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Thank's for the quick reply on this. I ask because I am switching to 11.5 Burton Rulers over 11 Burton Rulers that I've been using. I am sick of my toe being cramped in the 11's. However, I have been riding a board with a waist width of 253cm, and I feel like my toe/heel overhang is getting pretty close to being too much. Hard to say though. It sound like the 0.5cm shouldn't make too big of a difference though. Any suggestions?


Have you heat molded your current boots? I doubt the extra length would make any noticeable difference when riding, but I would exhaust every resource to get your current boots to fit before sizing up.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> Have you heat molded your current boots? I doubt the extra length would make any noticeable difference when riding, but I would exhaust every resource to get your current boots to fit before sizing up.


Ditto that. A heat fit with a toe cap for the extra length would likely end up with a better fit than an 11.5 which may become too sloppy. It always pays to measure the length of your foot and width, you may be up sizing to accommodate for width without realizing it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

freshy said:


> Theoretically it would be half a size bigger.


conversion to reality repeatedly provides similar results on lab animals


----------



## kingneptune117 (Mar 10, 2011)

Brewtown said:


> kingneptune117 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey man,
> ...


Any idea on the best way to heat mold at home? Thank you!


----------



## kingneptune117 (Mar 10, 2011)

Phedder said:


> Brewtown said:
> 
> 
> > Have you heat molded your current boots? I doubt the extra length would make any noticeable difference when riding, but I would exhaust every resource to get your current boots to fit before sizing up.
> ...


Any idea on the best way to heat mold at home? Thank you!!!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Don't. Take it to a store and get it done properly, especially if you need a toe cap. They have special neoprene one's they put under the sock to help push out the toe area.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

kingneptune117 said:


> Any idea on the best way to heat mold at home? Thank you!


take the liners out and put them in your dryer on high for 15-20min. Put them in a cloth bag if they have any plastic or rubber so it wont mark up your dryer if thats a concern. 

Take out liners, put them in the boots, put them on IMMEDIATELY (dont burn yourself) out of the dryer and lace them up tight, then stand still with your shins pressed into the tongues the way you would stand in bindings, you can rock back in forth.

do not cruise around (walking) like you would trying shoes out in a store. for reference u can strap into your board and watch tv or something.....

keep em on for 20-30 min until they cool down.

*advanced techniques for performance fit

-a true tight performance fit may be painful to achieve and require several sessions

-you can use tape, other socks or other things to build up your pressure points, then put a sock over that, prior to stepping into the heated boot (for example I have a ton of volume at my forefoot, so I cut the front 4 inches off 4 pairs of socks, put those 4" tips on, then pull a sock over those.

I wear 10s in street shoes and 9's for my boots, requires some pain at the end of which is a custom fit glove shoe boot thingy.

Orthotic insoles also ftw.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

kingneptune117 said:


> Any idea on the best way to heat mold at home? Thank you!







The old rice in the sock trick has worked for me. Personally a boot is not too small until it's actually curling your toes back, they should be super tight (lengthwise at least) out of the box to allow room to mold to your foot for a good fit. If you size up you not only run the risk of a sloppy fit once it packs out, you also sacrifice heel hold that a snugger fit will give you. After market insoles will also help with both fit and comfort.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Brewtown said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH1Ig8TB72I
> 
> The old rice in the sock trick has worked for me. Personally a boot is not too small until it's actually curling your toes back, they should be super tight (lengthwise at least) out of the box to allow room to mold to your foot for a good fit. If you size up you not only run the risk of a sloppy fit once it packs out, you also sacrifice heel hold that a snugger fit will give you. After market insoles will also help with both fit and comfort.


I like the board trick.

Curious if my advice to put on boots tight is bad, but mine needed a bunch of work to get them there so.....ymmv....I'd go with the rei pro guy, he doesn't not know what he's talking about


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> I like the board trick.
> 
> Curious if my advice to put on boots tight is bad, but mine needed a bunch of work to get them there so.....ymmv....I'd go with the rei pro guy, he doesn't not know what he's talking about


Yeah the fact the video was made by REI was the only thing that gave me the confidence to try it myself. I'm pretty sure those liners are designed to be heat molded multiple times so I've always just proceeded with caution...start with just one toe cap/sock loosely tying the boot, then tighten it/add sock layers as necessary until you get the fit you want. You're right about not walking around while they cool, but I'm not sure its a good idea to strap into your board, the pressure from the binding straps could mess with the fit. My experience is simply cautious trial and error using this video as a guide though.


----------



## kingneptune117 (Mar 10, 2011)

I took your guys advice and ordered the size 11 Burton Rulers, same model as what I have now, just the newer year model 2016. I have the 2011 currently.

I realized that the fit I have in my 2011 Burton Rulers (size 11) is actually correct. When I stand up, in a knees bent slightly position, as I would when snowboarding, I noticed my big toe is just grazing the liner inside of the boot. This is how it should fit, correct?

Thanks.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

kingneptune117 said:


> I took your guys advice and ordered the size 11 Burton Rulers, same model as what I have now, just the newer year model 2016. I have the 2011 currently.
> 
> I realized that the fit I have in my 2011 Burton Rulers (size 11) is actually correct. When I stand up, in a knees bent slightly position, as I would when snowboarding, I noticed my big toe is just grazing the liner inside of the boot. This is how it should fit, correct?
> 
> Thanks.


Could still be a size too big once they pack out. 
Measure your foot length in cm and go for the mondo size of the boots.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> Could still be a size too big once they pack out.
> Measure your foot length in cm and go for the mondo size of the boots.


Agreed, they still might be too big?
If they fit good out of the box, too big.

Half size to big on the outside, no big deal.

Half a size to big on the inside, unacceptable.

My boots hurt like a muther fucker for the first half a dozen times or so.
But they pack out fast because of that.

Packed out boots that fit perfect is what your going for.
Packed out is only bad when they get sloppy.
When they're packed out & fit perfect, it's called form fitted.


TT


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

kingneptune117 said:


> I took your guys advice and ordered the size 11 Burton Rulers, same model as what I have now, just the newer year model 2016. I have the 2011 currently.
> 
> I realized that the fit I have in my 2011 Burton Rulers (size 11) is actually correct. When I stand up, in a knees bent slightly position, as I would when snowboarding, I noticed my big toe is just grazing the liner inside of the boot. This is how it should fit, correct?
> 
> Thanks.


If you've put over 50 days on them where they've had plenty of time to break in then maybe you have a correct fit, but as others have said if you never heat molded them they could possibly still be too big. I agree with Tim that new boots should be painfully tight in the toe box so that once you heat mold them the liner will expand to custom fit to the contours of your foot.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

One mondopoint foot size size is 1 cm. A half size is .5 cm. 

Please let us know your barefoot length and width measurements.

STOKED!


----------

